# remove texture or replace drywall?



## samiap

I have deeply textured walls and ceilings and want to know if it is simpler (and roughly equivelant in expense) to simply tear down the walls and replace with new sheetrock. I do not think the texture can be scraped off easily and after skim coating and sanding 2-3 layers, is it not the same amount of labor and expense (if I decide I can not tackle it myself and hire someone) to simply replace it? Thanks


----------



## Tangelo

samiap said:


> I have deeply textured walls and ceilings and want to know if it is simpler (and roughly equivelant in expense) to simply tear down the walls and replace with new sheetrock. I do not think the texture can be scraped off easily and after skim coating and sanding 2-3 layers, is it not the same amount of labor and expense (if I decide I can not tackle it myself and hire someone) to simply replace it? Thanks



Hello Samiap, 

Attempting to remove a textured wall/ceiling surface can be a very laborious task. As you mentioned, the scraping, sanding and skim coating process sounds like a lot to do, but if you compare re-doing the drywall its about the same. I would probably get a few estimates for both jobs and see what kind of prices you get back. 

Or you can always attempt it yourself in stages, and determine if it's more than you bargained for, or continued with another room. Let me know how it goes, post pictures. 


-Angelo


----------



## havasu

If I were in your shoes, I'd rip out the old drywall. This way, you can make sure your insulation is in order, move or add plugs and light switches, add Cat 5 or cable lines where you want, and you could make sure it was put back correctly with 5/8" or thicker drywall. You would also end up with smooth walls with no holes or ripples.


----------



## Roman

Our walls are also somewhat "over" textured and I have noticed that when we painted them with a more flat, lighter color, it makes it less noticeable. That is if you weren't 100% sure to proceed with what seems like a huge project.


----------



## eokhuijzen

What is your time worth?  For me I am a single mom, full time student and full time employee.  A task like this would kill me.  This will take you a very very long time and be so much work that it may not be worth it.  It will cost more to drywall but you have to decide what your time is worth


----------



## joecaption

Far faster to rip it out and replace it. Simple enough to do,  just a real pain.
We can rip out and replace all the sheetrock and get on the first coat of mud in a 14 X 20 room in one day. From the ceilings it's best to rent or borrow a drywall lift. Make sure to do the ceilings in 5/8 and do the ceilings first, then the walls get 1/2".


----------



## J-Rock

I agree, if you want it done right with no regrets...start over.   The sheetrock demo and hanging can be done fairly easily.  A good DIY weekend.  For a nicer finished look and less headache, get a pro to do the coating and sanding.  Best of Luck!


----------

